# Audi of America Communications Chief Jeff Kuhlman Takes Global Position at Nissan



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi of America Chief Communications Officer Jeff Kuhlman will be leaving his position in Herndon to take a global PR position with Nissan in Japan. For Kuhlman this is a move to a more senior position, and while we wish him luck in the future, we'll also miss working with him in our role covering the Audi beat. Kuhlman is a veteran communications executive who's offered us sound advice and much-appreciated respect and support over the years and we thank him for that.

Below is the text as released by Nissan earlier today. To our knowledge, a successor for Jeff has not yet been announced.



> NISSAN APPOINTS JEFF KUHLMAN TO SENIOR COMMUNICATIONS ROLE
> 
> 
> Nissan Motor Company Ltd. today announced that Jeff Kuhlman has been appointed Divisional General Manager and Head of Global Communications. Kuhlman will report to Simon Sproule, Corporate Vice President, Global Marketing Communications, and will be based at the company’s headquarters in Yokohama, Japan.
> ...


----------

